# Digital SLR Cameras



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I wold like to buy my husband a digital SLR camera for Christmas this year. Does anyone have any recommendations on brands/models?  We love our old Cannon Rebel (film) SLR camera, are their digital models just as good?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have heard that they are better.

I currently have a Kodak with incredible lens.
But I would love to upgrade to the Rebel.

Just my opinion.....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My husband does photography in his free time and he has at three digital SLR cameras.  They are all Canons:  two are model 20D and one is a 1D Mk III.  He also purchased a Rebel a few years ago for one of my cousins.  He really like them.
He says that the 50D is a camera that is in the middle of the consumer products and the professional models.
If you have an investment in lenses that might work with the digital SLR, your decision should be to stay with Canon.
You'll probably hear from Nikon people as well.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

My is an a semi-pro photographper and he swears by his Nikons.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Andra said:


> My husband does photography in his free time and he has at three digital SLR cameras. They are all Canons: two are model 20D and one is a 1D Mk III. He also purchased a Rebel a few years ago for one of my cousins. He really like them.
> He says that the 50D is a camera that is in the middle of the consumer products and the professional models.
> If you have an investment in lenses that might work with the digital SLR, your decision should be to stay with Canon.
> You'll probably hear from Nikon people as well.


I love the Canon line also


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

You can also try this:

http://www.mb01.com/lnk.asp?o=1679&c=24714&a=36107

I had a friend who won one through one of these.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

There's a huge DSLR thread around here from when I was trying to buy one (which I still haven't gotten around to). Let me see if I can find it. I don't think the market has changed wildly since then. I know Nikon put out a new camera that is relatively cheap if you're on a budget. It's the D3000 which I mention at the end of the other thread. Not trying to kill this thread, but the other had some great info to look at too!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10725.0.html


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've used Canon DSLRs for nature photography since 2002, and am happy with them. If your husband has some Canon lenses for his existing camera, they should work with a new DSLR (that's not guaranteed for third-party lenses designed to work on Canon). Canon often sells kits with a camera and an 18-55 IS (image stabilized) lens. These are pretty good values, the 18-55 IS is a very good all-around lens for the money it costs.

By all accounts, the 50D is an excellent camera (my current backup camera is a 40D, the predecessor to the 50D). But the next level of camera below that, the T1i, is supposed to be very good value for money with a lot of the features of the 50D. Here is a review of the T1i:

http://bobatkins.com/photography/digital/canon_digital_rebel_T1i_review_1.html

And this article has a nice chart comparing features of the T1i, the XSi (which was predecessor to the T1i), and the 50D

http://bobatkins.com/photography/digital/Canon-digital_rebel_t1i_preview_2.html

Because of the amount of money involved, I'd consult with your husband and let him figure out which camera meets his needs, and resist the temptation to surprise him (photographers can be very picky about the nerdiest little distinctions between cameras).

I'm obviously committed to Canon, but the current Nikon cameras are very nice. A very general rule of thumb is that if you compare equivalent grades of Nikon and Canon cameras or equipment, the Canon stuff will be cheaper and have more up-to-date technology, but the Nikon stuff will be better-designed and easier to use. That's a very generic rule, but the key is that the Nikon cameras are darned good also (which I'm glad of).


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for all the great information (and please keep it coming). I knew there would be some photography enthusiasts on this board.

My husband is a novice, so I hesitate spending $1,000+ on a Canon 50D. He has a lot of coworkers who are quite accomplished amateur photographers and he has expressed interest in taking up the hobby as well. I'm thinking the Canon Digital Rebel XSi 12.2 MP Digital SLR Camera with EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens (Black) might be a good choice and if he decides to pursue photography further we can always upgrade. Does anyone know if this a good "starter" camera?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

You really can't go wrong with either the Canon or the Nikon. IMHO, Canons cameras and lenses seem to be more reasonably priced. I have the Canon Rebel T1i. My cousin, a professional photographer, is Canon all the way. My father, a retired professional photographer, is a Nikon man. I really think it has more to do with what you stated out using and are comfortable with.

If you want to stick with a Rebel, the T1i is the top of the line Rebel right now. It's only been out a few months and there are a lot of good deals being run on it. The T1i has a fun new feature, you can shoot HD video with it! If you step up into the D models, you'll be buying a camera like the professionals use. The D body style is a bit larger and heavier than the Rebel. I decided against a D just because I didn't want to lug the heavier camera around.

Here's the Canon camera lineup....
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ProductCatIndexAct&fcategoryid=111


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the great information (and please keep it coming). I knew there would be some photography enthusiasts.
> 
> My husband is a novice, so I hesitate spending $1,000+ on a Canon 50D. He has a lot of coworkers who are quite accomplished amateur photographers and he has expressed interest in taking up the hobby as well. I'm thinking the Canon Digital Rebel XSi 12.2 MP Digital SLR Camera with EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens (Black) might be a good choice and if he decides to pursue photography further we can always upgrade. Does anyone know if this a good "starter" camera?


That's a great camera. Someone in my family just purchased the XSi and loves it. The IS lens is a step up lens from the normal kit lens. It's a great lens! I think he would be very happy with your choice.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you look near the end of the second link in my post from a few minutes ago, there's a comparison of features between the XSi and the T1i, the only two that will matter to most photographers are that the T1i has a better capability to shoot at high ISOs without flash (in other words shoot in low light, such as indoors) and that the T1i, as mentioned by Sebat, has the ability to shoot pretty high-res video. Unless your husband likes to shoot moving subjects like small children indoors in poor lighting, or has a secret urge to be a video guru, I suspect he'd be 95% as happy with the XSi as the T1i.

To be specific on one thing that might worry you, the resolution difference (number of megapixels) between the two is insignificant. Don't worry about that.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> If you look near the end of the second link in my post from a few minutes ago, there's a comparison of features between the XSi and the T1i, the only two that will matter to most photographers are that the T1i has a better capability to shoot at high ISOs without flash (in other words shoot in low light, such as indoors) and that the T1i, as mentioned by Sebat, has the ability to shoot pretty high-res video. Unless your husband likes to shoot moving subjects like small children indoors in poor lighting, or has a secret urge to be a video guru, I suspect he'd be 95% as happy with the XSi as the T1i.
> 
> To be specific on one thing that might worry you, the resolution difference (number of megapixels) between the two is insignificant. Don't worry about that.


Hooded Claw is right...after about 6 or 8 megapixel you'll not notice any difference in you resolution.

The T1i video feature is fun to play with but you can't use it for much more than a really good quality you tube clip. A true video guru still needs a movie camera but it is a really fun feature. My husband loves to play with it.

Not one of mine, but here's a video shot with T1i...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVFlYNyLd0A


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

It's basically a digital version of the Minolta Maxxum, because Sony bought up Minolta.

Thanks to whoever put in a link, but that showed video cameras, not my DSLR. Here is a picture:


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My husband does most of his research through a local camera shop.  He can purchase cheaper on-line, but it's worth the extra to him to be able to talk to camera people in person.  He has also rented equipment through them when trying to decide on a major purchase.
So if you have a local shop with knowledgeable people, you can also talk to them about getting the most bang for your buck.  If you are not sure about existing lenses working with a new camera body, you can take those in as well and ask.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got a Nikon D40, which is pretty much an entry level DSLR, very easy to use...pretty much idiot proof, which makes it a god one for me  There's a newer model of it out now, the D3000--more megapixels (10.2 as opposed to 6.1)--but the D40 is still available through Amazon, at least. The D40 is cheaper, too.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a Canon SLR with additional lenses I used at Formula 1 races - awesome camera for racing pics (and pretty much everything else!)

We've talked about upgrading to a digital SLR when the budget allows and I did some research into cameras. We have decided on the Canon (the best one we can afford) mostly because my additional SLR lenses will fit perfectly on the new camera - thus saving us having to buy all new lenses.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Not all Canon lenses are compatible with all of the Canon DSLR cameras.  EF lenses are compatible with all of the cameras.  EF-S lenses are only compatible with the Rebel series.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

sebat said:


> Not all Canon lenses are compatible with all of the Canon DSLR cameras. EF lenses are compatible with all of the cameras. EF-S lenses are only compatible with the Rebel series.


Slight correction--EF-S lenses are compatible with the digital Rebel series and with the mid-range digital cameras such as the 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D. I'm 90% sure they are compatible with the new 7D, but not positive.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Slight correction--EF-S lenses are compatible with the digital Rebel series and with the mid-range digital cameras such as the 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D. I'm 90% sure they are compatible with the new 7D, but not positive.


That's new then...I've got an EF-S wide angle that I was told was not compatible with the D's that's why I bought the T1i when I upgraded.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Oooh, didn't know that.  I bought my lens knowing I would eventually upgrade to the digital.  It's an EF 75-300mm.  I guess I can worry about things when I get a digital.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

any decision yet?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

sebat said:


> That's new then...I've got an EF-S wide angle that I was told was not compatible with the D's that's why I bought the T1i when I upgraded.


If you had an old D30 or D60 or 10D, then it's true. But those haven't been on the market for a long time. I know for sure that I use a couple of EF-S lenses on my 40D. I believe the 20D is the breaking point where EF-S started fitting.

Added later--I just checked, and it was indeed the 20D where EF-S lenses started being compatible.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Oooh, didn't know that. I bought my lens knowing I would eventually upgrade to the digital. It's an EF 75-300mm. I guess I can worry about things when I get a digital.


The EF 75-300 should work fine on any current Canon digital camera.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The EF 75-300 should work fine on any current Canon digital camera.


Yeah for me - one less thing to worry about when the purchase is made...whenever.....


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm going to be shopping for SLR camera too myself soon.  PRobalby going to go with something simple.  Buying lenses and such isn't very important for me.  I rarely take pictures anyways.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> I'm going to be shopping for SLR camera too myself soon. PRobalby going to go with something simple. Buying lenses and such isn't very important for me. I rarely take pictures anyways.


I understand your want for simplicity. I doubt you would need to buy any additional lenses for the Canon - I just do that for decent up close & personal pictures of Formula 1 (Grand Prix) racing.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I recently bought the Canon T1i, from what I read it's the most advanced entry level camera, and I love the full HD video. I have only had the camera for a month or two, but so far I LOVE it. I did all the research between the Canon and Nikon - really I think either way you're good - but the HD video won me over with the T1i. Amazon had the best price too! Good luck!


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

My hubby and I are hobbey photographers. I had a Rebel XSi and recently upgraded to the T1i. Loving the T1i so far, My hubby has a Canon 50D and Canon 5dmk2 (hes more advanced than me lol). We both swear by Canon and would never go to another brand. Good luck in your search, I don't think you'll have any complaints if you end up with a Canon. The XSi or T1i would be a great starter!

Another good forum to check out is www.photography-on-the.net. Tons of Canon owners on there with lots of valuable info. I've learned alot form them! Good luck!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Jen & TammyC, I bought the T1i on Amazon.com this weekend after deciding to upgrade to a DSLR for my b-day and Christmas (thanks parents & hubby!). Because I bought the camera and an additional lens from Amazon, I received a $200 instant discount. I'm really excited about my new camera -- just have to try to wait patiently until Christmas morning. Argh...


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats Megan. I really think you'll love it! Waiting till Christmas is going to be hard! Good luck with it, you'll be hooked in no time!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm excessively happy with my Olympus D520.

Got it based on my friends having Nikon's, Canon's and Olympus and of all of them I found the olympus easiest to use (for me)

Bought mine at BestBuy with rewards points (my rewards points didn't include Amazon yet at that point)


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

TammyC said:


> Congrats Megan. I really think you'll love it! Waiting till Christmas is going to be hard! Good luck with it, you'll be hooked in no time!


Thanks TammyC! Patience is not one of my virtues -- it's out for delivery to my parents' house today. I'm really excited!!


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks again for all your recommendations. I just can't decide. I've narrowed it done to the the Canon Rebel XSi, the Canon Rebel T1i, or the the Nikon D5000.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd take a look at lens prices for the two brands because that's where you want to make the biggest investment.  Your glass will last you beyond the camera body and be used for years and years down the road assuming it's a hobby he sticks with.  So you want to find out who has the best selection, best prices and best quality.  In terms of selection and quality I don't think you can go wrong with either... I haven't looked into prices too much since I'm pretty set on a Nikon personally.  I was thinking of getting the D3000 but it's been a couple months since I've really looked into them and researched them seriously.  But the lens selection/price is the reason why Sony got knocked off my list despite them having a really nice camera body for a really competitive price.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

MeganW said:


> Jen & TammyC, I bought the T1i on Amazon.com this weekend after deciding to upgrade to a DSLR for my b-day and Christmas (thanks parents & hubby!). Because I bought the camera and an additional lens from Amazon, I received a $200 instant discount. I'm really excited about my new camera -- just have to try to wait patiently until Christmas morning. Argh...


Congratulations!! It's only a week away....it's kind of fun to have to wait for a little while! I hope you love it as much as I love mine. Let us know what you think!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For today only, Amazon has the Canon XS camera with 18-55IS lens on sale for $409 with free two-day shipping. That's about $40 off the normal price, plus the free two-day shipping so that it will arrive by Christmas (except maybe if you live in Delaware!). I haven't used an XS, but it appears to be a basic, but very acceptable DSLR. Not as many features as the XSi and T1i that were mostly discussed here. But it is a totally usable camera, and the price sure is good!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001CBKJGG/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> Congratulations!! It's only a week away....it's kind of fun to have to wait for a little while! I hope you love it as much as I love mine. Let us know what you think!!


Thanks Jen! I can't wait -- only a few more days! I'm sure I'll love it, and I'll definitely let you guys know what I think!


----------

